# WTD- Red Bar end plugs...



## iLB (13 Apr 2010)

anyone got any lieing about? i used to have some specialized ones but then one fell off... have new red pedals and red BB on the way so would like to carry the red through a bit more on the bike, ponce me? what!?


----------



## Mark_Robson (13 Apr 2010)

I have some spare gun metal grey Specialized ones that you could have. You could always spray them red.


----------



## iLB (15 Apr 2010)

no one?


----------



## djb1971 (15 Apr 2010)

here?
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=27994


----------

